# carob vs. cocoa; which is healthier?



## hazeldust (Mar 9, 2002)

i have been wondering about the health benefits of carob, if there are any. I read an article by dr. weil and he feels that pure good quality cocoa is much better than carob and since i dont really care for the taste of carob, and have never heard of any health benefits of carob i am inclined to agree. also if cocoa
is indeed better where can i get good quality unsweetened or lightly sweetened cocoa? thanx all


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Chocolate may have heart healthy fats, according to Dr. Weil. My main objection to chocolate is the stimulants in it. The nice thing about carob is you don't have to worry about it keeping you or your children awake at night. Chocolate after a certain point in the day does interfere with our sleep.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Carob facts:

Pros: Good source of calcium, very sweet so you need less sugar than with chocolate, no caffeine

Cons: Like chocolate, it contains tannin which reduces the absorption of protein and may depress then growth rate of young animals.

I don't recommend either chocolate or carob for young children or at least very sparing amounts.

Chocolate has lately been shown to have flavoiniods which are healthy but I am not crazy about giving anything with caffeine to children so I would chose carob as a healthier choice - but of course, everything in moderation.


----------

